# North Pole Railroad



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 1, 2020)

Where is this train?  Please don't say North Pole!  Says it's Live, so where is it sunny now?  Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Is it just me, or is that dangerous going through tunnels with no lights?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Where is this train?  Please don't say North Pole!  Says it's Live, so where is it sunny now?  Thanks.





Aunt Marg said:


> Is it just me, or is that dangerous going through tunnels with no lights?



Might be robotics. I can't say for sure about this particular site but there are a number of sites that tout real time videos of all kinds of subjects that eventually get debunked and I've found that a lot of so called 24/7/365 live streams are nothing more then loops and some with computer generated graphics. If this was some kind of credible research documentary then why the ambient style dreamscape music? One of the first ways is to check the dates and times of the so called live videos. Judging from the view which is impressive in itself but I wouldn't be able to be in that cab for more then 20 minutes as I would probably experience a serious case of (Not snow-blindness) but whiteout.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Might be robotics. I can't say for sure about this particular site but there are a number of sites that tout real time videos of all kinds of subjects that eventually get debunked and I've found that a lot of so called 24/7/365 live streams are nothing more then loops and some with computer generated graphics. If this was some kind of credible research documentary then why the ambient style dreamscape music? One of the first ways is to check the dates and times of the so called live videos. Judging from the view which is impressive in itself but I wouldn't be able to be in that cab for more then 20 minutes as I would probably experience a serious case of (Not snow-blindness) but whiteout.


Thanks for weighing-in on this for me, Fast.

Does it look like the train is going a little too fast to you?

Too fast for the surroundings and lay of the land?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for weighing-in on this for me, Fast.
> 
> Does it look like the train is going a little too fast to you?
> 
> Too fast for the surroundings and lay of the land?



Hmmmm can't tell really. I have the video running in the background as I research this further and chat with you I already have a headache from this funeral music. Well Stinkpot made some hot cocoa with Kool Whip on the top so it's off to the races. By the way she says to tell you guys hi. TTFN.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hmmmm can't tell really. I have the video running in the background as I research this further and chat with you I already have a headache from this funeral music. Well Stinkpot made some hot cocoa with Kool Whip on the top so it's off to the races. By the way she says to tell you guys hi. TTFN.


ROFLMAO!

I've been watching it, too, Fast, and say hello to Stinkpot for me!


----------



## jerry old (Dec 1, 2020)

I know, I know, Santa needed a faster delivery system, so he had  elf's lay the track-yea.
Santa is the engineer- the raindeer ride on a flat car.  Their old and not up to flying around anymore.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

Ooops. That rather annoying music was not the North Pole train live stream but a NASA ISS live stream of a space walk that was not occurring right now. Anywho I am getting ready to watch Perry Mason on MeTV, then Twilight Zone than the ole master Hitchcock himself.

Now this is supposed to be the same 24/7 live stream with live chat railroad RailWay but look. Somebody is "IN" that cab.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I know, I know, Santa needed a faster delivery system, so he had  elf's lay the track-yea.
> Santa is the engineer- the raindeer ride on a flat car.  Their old and not up to flying around anymore.



Ha ha ha. You got it partner. I would put that bad boy on autopilot then we'd kick back and open a few bottles.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

Okay so this is not the same railroad. This one has signals. So this is a compilation of videos from the same site. Cool. Ahm gone.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 2, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hmmmm can't tell really. I have the video running in the background as I research this further and chat with you I already have a headache from this funeral music. Well Stinkpot made some hot cocoa with Kool Whip on the top so it's off to the races. By the way she says to tell you guys hi. TTFN.


I turned the sound off.


----------

